# Central VA Haunters Social Dec. 15th, 2011



## cwwells96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Central VA Haunters will be meeting December 15th at 7:00 at O'Tooles Pub in Richmond VA for drinks and rubbing elbows. We are a group of home and pro haunters, all are welcome. Join us for a night of fun as talk about this year's Halloween and make a few plans for 2012. See you there.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like fun will try like all to make it tomorrow.


----------

